
Introducing the Open Web Foundation Agreement - johns
http://openwebfoundation.org/2009/11/introducing-the-open-web-foundation-agreement.html
======
pierrefar
How many times have we seen Yahoo!, Microsoft, Google, and Facebook agree to
something? Awesome result.

